# Remington Model 597



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a BNIB Reminton Model 597, I decided I'll buy remington ammo for it since they should know what their rifles like to shoot....not true, I have had sooo many FTF and FTE's with remington 22LR ammo in this rifle about 1 every 8-10 rounds. Any input would be helpful, I'm pretty sure I'm not doing anything wrong.


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

Thats unfortunate that you are having so many problems with it, I own the same thing and love it.

My experience has been great with everything I have shot through it, sure there were a few FTF here or there but its bound to happen with a .22lr. I was expecting problems with the Rem. Thunderbolt I bought for really cheap one time, but was pleasantly surprised. A friend with a 10/22 had some real trouble with some of his ammo one trip, but I forget what brand that was. In comparison to other things, the .22lr ammo is cheap enough that I don't skimp on it. Thats not to say I buy the expensive match grade stuff, but the slightly more expensive ammo is *usually* better and *usually* makes for a more enjoyable trip to the range.

I honestly think that if the gun is properly cleaned and maintained, the ammo is to blame.
Without more information thats the best I can do, sorry.

PS
You could buy an aftermarket extractor if you think the factory one is deffective or something strange like that. I bought a trigger upgrade and some 30rd magazines from the same website below. No problems with the order, shipping, or parts.

http://www.rimfiresports.com/mercha...de=RSC&Product_Code=VCREE&Category_Code=597EE


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Finding ammo a 22 likes is trial and error. Two 22's of the same make and model can have exact opposite likes and dislikes in ammo. While this can be somewhat true in all firearms, it is especially true in rimfires.


----------

